
Why XHamster Is So Much Better at Content Moderation Than Facebook - jimmy2020
https://onezero.medium.com/why-xhamster-is-so-much-better-at-content-moderation-than-facebook-ec318919b0e4?source=grid_home---------0------------------18-----&gi=c87723bc88ae
======
merricksb
Discussed a few days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21480585](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21480585)

------
fatjokes
"Users of xHamster upload about 7,000 videos a day". "300 hours of video are
uploaded to YouTube every minute!" [1]

I think that's the real reason.

[1] [http://videonitch.com/2017/12/13/36-mind-blowing-youtube-
fac...](http://videonitch.com/2017/12/13/36-mind-blowing-youtube-facts-
figures-statistics-2017-re-post/)

~~~
IIAOPSW
For the sake of putting things in consistent terms. 7,000 videos a day works
out to just under 5 videos every minute. Assuming each video averages about 12
minutes in length, 1 hour of video is uploaded to xHamster every minute.

Put another way, Youtube has to moderate 300x the amount of content. I suspect
(but do not know) that Youtube also has 300x the userbase and can possibly
afford 300x the moderation.

~~~
natalyarostova
I feel like porn moderation is a more trivially binary choice: Legal vs.
illegal, in a way that is crisp, clear, and clearly legislated.

Whereas what about weird videos that try to sell products to kids under the
age of 5? What about anti-semites? What about subtle racism (Is that even
something we want to moderate?) What about bullying?

The moderation space, and connectivity between peers, is orders of magnitude
larger on youtube. Hours of content controlled for.

~~~
nickodell
>What about anti-semites? What about subtle racism (Is that even something we
want to moderate?)

It's not clear to me that xHamster actually tries to remove that from their
site. I wonder if this is just a case where the media reports about racist
content on YouTube or Facebook, but not on porn websites, so comparatively it
looks like porn sites are doing a great job moderating.

~~~
Brian_K_White
I think that was their point.

Xhampster only has a relatively few and relatively easily identified and
relatively clearly defined things to look for, compared to youtube and
faceebook and others, which have a universe of nebulous things to try to
identify.

xhampster (probably) doesn't even try to figure out if something is subtly
antisemetic or anything like that. If it doesn't have kids or an actual not-
faked death in it, then it's ok.

------
tehjoker
Was annoyed to see SESTA-FOSTA grouped in with the other laws and presented as
though it is not a core demand of sex worker organizers to overturn as it
shatters their means of protecting each other and screening clients online.

------
hliyan
The main difference seem to be that Facebook's moderation is done after the
fact, while these sites place content in a moderation queue before making them
visible. I do like the idea, but it might not fly well with the typical
Facebook user, who is accustomed to the instant gratification of seeing
his/her post on the feed, followed by likes and comments.

~~~
gaogao
It wouldn't be impossible to do faster moderation in these cases. People
usually take a bit of time between completion of a post and submission, where
you could run basic moderation checks.

~~~
hliyan
This gave me an idea: how about you give the author in-editor feedback? As you
type your message it runs the content through some sort of sentiment + content
analysis and tells you on a scale of 1-10 how civil or factual your post is.
This way harmful content not only gets self-moderated, but with repeated,
immediate feedback, users actually learn how to write better.

I'm not saying that posts with a low score be removed, but perhaps they will
receive less priority on the feed.

Building that analysis layer is the difficult part.

------
usr1106
Facebook moderation does not even work after the fact. I recently got a friend
request from an unknown woman (probably fake, less likely prostitute) who in
obscene language offered some sexual services. I clicked the report link,
expecting that Facebook would immediately close such obvious profile. Their
verdict was that the profile (still unchanged) does not violate any rules.

------
dogmeat12
Did not read the subtitle before going to "xhamster.com"...

~~~
robodale
Hopefully you weren't at work.

"Dogmeat12, can I see you over in the HR Director's office immediately?

-Your Manager"

------
rhacker
Yeah, they did a search and replace across all their videos "Sister -> Not
Sister", "Brother -> Not Brother", "Mother" -> "Not Mother", etc...

So now they have no incest. see how easy it is to moderate content?

